# New Member - Mandalorian1310!



## Mandalorian1310 (Mar 31, 2019)

Hi Guys, was told about this forum ages ago by a work colleague and it's taken until I went to the London Coffee festival yesterday to set up an account!

My coffee tastes are mainly espresso machines but due to costs and not knowing which one to get I've stuck to my Nespresso but after yesterday I've decided to take the plunge and splash out on a decent machine - expect plenty of posts from me in the 'looking for a machine' section in the very near future!

Any recommendations would be appreciated - Im from Essex but please don't hold that against me!


----------



## lhavelund (Dec 28, 2018)

Mandalorian1310 said:


> Hi Guys, was told about this forum ages ago by a work colleague and it's taken until I went to the London Coffee festival yesterday to set up an account!
> 
> My coffee tastes are mainly espresso machines but due to costs and not knowing which one to get I've stuck to my Nespresso but after yesterday I've decided to take the plunge and splash out on a decent machine - expect plenty of posts from me in the 'looking for a machine' section in the very near future!
> 
> Any recommendations would be appreciated - Im from Essex but please don't hold that against me!


Welcome! What kind of budget do you have to spend? Are you looking for new, or would you accept used? There's some fantastic bargains in used machines once you get a few more posts under your belt.


----------



## Mandalorian1310 (Mar 31, 2019)

lhavelund said:


> Welcome! What kind of budget do you have to spend? Are you looking for new, or would you accept used? There's some fantastic bargains in used machines once you get a few more posts under your belt.


Thanks for the welcome! I was looking for new but would definitely accept used depending on what it is and price obviously! MY budget is around the £1000-£1500 but I think the London Coffee festival has messed my head about a bit with what's expensive and what isn't! Hopefully I'll get enough posts soon to check out the used machines thread!


----------



## lhavelund (Dec 28, 2018)

Mandalorian1310 said:


> Thanks for the welcome! I was looking for new but would definitely accept used depending on what it is and price obviously! MY budget is around the £1000-£1500 but I think the London Coffee festival has messed my head about a bit with what's expensive and what isn't! Hopefully I'll get enough posts soon to check out the used machines thread!


£1,500 should get you started rather nicely with a decent grinder and perhaps a nice HX machine. Decent espresso grinders pop up on here between the £200-£400 mark regularly (or you could splurge out £500 on a new Niche Zero), and there is plenty available on the machine front for the remaining £1,000.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Hi and welcome to the forum

There are some sticky threads on here that show you what you can get grinder and machine wise (note, grinder came first







) . You'll get advice to factor in the price of a decent grinder, which can also be pre owned (as can the machine) as members on here look after their machines.

Espresso can be quite challenging so may also want to look at different pour over methods which can come in significantly cheaper whilst, if differently, equally rewarding.

If your heart is set on new then Bella Barista in Wellingborough Northants not a million miles away and a well respected retailer that supports the kit they sell with good service to boot.

Plenty of reading and enjoy









John


----------



## Mandalorian1310 (Mar 31, 2019)

Thanks! Glad I can pick up a grinder for that price! Tried the La Marzocco mini yesterday at the London coffee festival and that was perfect but at £3,600 a tad too much!


----------

